# Sentra Channel on YouTube



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

There is now a channel on YouTube devoted to the Nissan Sentra, all makes and models! We'll be posting videos all about our cars, talking about how to do maintenance and everyday upkeep, tutorials on difficult repairs, and also product reviews and other things that everyone in the Sentra community will love! I even have a roadtrip to Nissan USA headquarters and the Smyrna Nissan plant planned to be toured and filmed (I like 2 hours away from both). Get on YouTube and check it out. Suggestions are always welcome.

YouTube - TheSentraChannel's Channel

If anyone is interested in filling an open position, just give me a message and have a camera handy.


----------

